# Temp drop



## Jeffrey Murphy (Jun 3, 2018)

I am fairly new to smoking and I'm smoking a pork butt at 225 and the temperature dropped  to around 190 for about 10 minutes. What will that do to the meat?


----------



## tropics (Jun 3, 2018)

Jeffrey Murphy said:


> I am fairly new to smoking and I'm smoking a pork butt at 225 and the temperature dropped  to around 190 for about 10 minutes. What will that do to the meat?



It is a disaster the meat is going to need an extra 10 to 15 minutes cooking. LOL Cook that butt til it is probe tender with a toothpick start checking when you reach 200°F Good luck post some pics when you get a chance
Richie


----------



## Jeffrey Murphy (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks richie! I'm smoking in on a Oklahoma Joe's smoker that is very hard to keep at temperature. What temperature do you believe to be too hot?


----------



## tropics (Jun 3, 2018)

Jeffrey Murphy said:


> Thanks richie! I'm smoking in on a Oklahoma Joe's smoker that is very hard to keep at temperature. What temperature do you believe to be too hot?



Jeff I have had temp spike to over 300°F and never hurt the cook.That is the most forgiving Butt you have ever rubbed.
Cook by internal temp and probe you will amaze yourself.
Richie


----------



## Jeffrey Murphy (Jun 3, 2018)

I think it turned out pretty good


----------



## WI Lo n Slo (Jun 3, 2018)

Pork butt is a great choice for starting out. It will take more temperature variation and abuse than anything else. Just be aware of the "stall" that occurs with that piece of meat. It will reach 155 degrees or so and then just stop climbing. There are a lot of good articles and threads that explain stalling in depth. It can take awhile for it to break out of the stall so be patient. Some people wrap to decrease the stall time and others just let it push through it naturally. I tend to just let it go through the stall naturally because I want the good bark for pulled pork. The solution is time ... NOT increasing the temp in the smoker!


----------



## Jeffrey Murphy (Jun 3, 2018)

Thank you very much for the information hopefully in the next couple weeks I'll be getting a pellet smoker and it will help with the temperature variation


----------



## WI Lo n Slo (Jun 3, 2018)

Hey with the way that butt turned out I wouldn't be too concerned!! That is a GREAT looking bark! I'll take that any day!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 4, 2018)

Glad to hear it turned out well!
It sure looks good!
Al


----------



## nanuk (Jun 4, 2018)

ERMERGERD!

Is that PINEAPPLE on it???


----------



## tropics (Jun 4, 2018)

Jeff nice color on that butt I am sure it tasted great LIKES
Richie


----------



## Northshore Smoke (Jun 4, 2018)

Jeffrey Murphy said:


> Thanks richie! I'm smoking in on a Oklahoma Joe's smoker that is very hard to keep at temperature. What temperature do you believe to be too hot?



Hi Jeff, I have had an Okie Joe for years, matter of fact it's an original made from steel pipe.  The best way to control the temperature with it is to open the fire box vents wide, and control the temperature with the smoke stack vent.  One warning, it will use a lot of splits and logs over a long smoke.  Check it every hour after you get it going, add wood and stoke as necessary.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 4, 2018)

Jeff, judging from that picture you have nothing to worry about. That butt looks just perfectly cooked to me. I'd be proud to pull that off of my smoker any day. For temp control on my OKJ I always use the firebox vent. I leave the stack wide open and usually only need to open the vent on the firebox about 3/8" to maybe 1/2" max. My smoker keeps a very solid temp with very little effort. I put about 3/4 of a chimney of unlit charcoal in my firebox and then pour an equal amount of lit charcoal on top to get things going. After 15-20 minutes or so, I am usually at temp with decent smoke. After that, it's just a matter of monitoring the temp. Once it starts to drop about 10 degrees I will add in about 12 unlit coals. This generally keeps the temp very stable throughout my cooks. I continually add wood about once an hour until I no longer need smoke. Works great for me. I look forward to seeing more barbecue from you in the future Jeff. Have a great day.

George


----------

